# Little Thunder Waterfall and Stream



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

To keep a running progress of my waterfall/pond stream I thought I would share some pictures here. This is the second wet dry run, I just used the hose and let the stream run into the dirt of the larger pond.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Here are some images:










This shows the "tunnel" better









A wide view


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Let me try again










A better view of the tunnel










A larger view


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That looks like a good starting base of a nice mountain with waterfall!
Am I correct that there is a track going to be underneath the waterfall?


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, that is correct, you gotta have a tunnel!

And the "mountain" is a re-purposed pond liner. I found that the pre-shaped liners are almost impossible to dig a hole for.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

KeithRB said:


> Yes, that is correct, you gotta have a tunnel!
> 
> And the "mountain" is a re-purposed pond liner. I found that the pre-shaped liners are almost impossible to dig a hole for.











Over dig the hole and fill from the sides.


----------



## mariyawu1683 (Mar 4, 2020)

What I need too. Thank you


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually, I went in a different direction, I built a wooden frame and got some concrete stepping stones to use for the waterfall. As soon as I tune it up a bit, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Retn (Apr 23, 2020)

It would be nice when done. I would recommend you to decor it with fern or other plants


----------

